# how important is center shot?



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

my reflex extreme hts compound bow is not setup with the rest in the sentershot. I shoot a right handed NAP 360 capture rest and have the rest adjusted to the left of the bows center shot because with it being in the center shot the arrows group to the right too far for my sight to move that far. I adjusted he rest to shoot inline with my sight and my sight is adjusted as far right as it can go, its a cobra boomslang sight 2009 model. should i be worried with my rest not being centered? i can shoot bulls and some good shots but im not sure though if some of the poor groupings may be me or my bow, im not too good of a shooter yet but still shooting better than most that are like me and have been shooting for not too long. the rest is to the left of the center shot enough to see the unalignment of the arrow and its centershot.


----------



## Croarcher (Aug 27, 2009)

*centershot*

make a simple test..shoot an arrow from 10 yard distance with 10 yard pin,then(if you have made a good shot) shoot from 30 yard with that same 10 yard pin..look at the group..if it is too much on the left move your NAP to the right and vice versa..do not worry about the centershot..milan,Croatia:ball:


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

how many of you guys actually have your centershot set up and shoot the bow like that?


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

I start with the recommended center shot and end up where the bow tunes.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

If your centershot is not correct, how will the arrow drop in a vertical line in all distances? The arrows will be flying sideways............


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

rookiebowholder
Croarcher is telling you to walk back tune your bow. I agree, very important, one of the first steps you should do. A guy that goes by Nuts & bolts has a very good post on here on how to walk back tune and why it is important. Once you are done with that, regardless if you are a hunter or not, fixed blade broadhead tuning is the next step you should take to tune your bow in my opinion. Some guys then group tune, but that is past me. If you walk back then Broadhead tune out to your max range, you will have a better than normal tuned bow. Good luck.


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

as Croarcher said ! U need to perform the Walk back Tunning !!!! do a little search here about that !!!


----------

